# Shark Fishing Question....



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Today at work my fishing partner and I were interested in trying to land a shark but had a few questions in regards to landing our first shark. First question is after you land a shark how exactly do you bleed it out and clean it? I have heard before that you ae not allowed to bleed a shark on the beach and I can understand that but how exactly do you bleed them out and how soon should you start this process after landing the shark. Also is there any law against landing a sark or certain sharks on the beach? I know these questions may seem newbish but I am fairly new to the area and would like to know how to properly carry out these tasks without breaking any laws or pissing folks off. Thanks for any responses in advance..


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I gut and bleed as soon as the shark is landed! To bleed out you can cut the tail off and let it die.......as soon as it aint moving i catiously gut, cut, and ice.

The only sharks you can't shark for are the protected species listed in the guide book. I also dispose of any guts properly (proper disposal depends on where i am.)


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never heard of a rule against bleeding a shark out on the beach......?

Thats what we usually do.... cut the tail off,let em die, then gut em and cut 'em into steaks, throw 'em on ice ASAP!!

Only thing I know of in regards to "off limit areas for shark fishing" are the swimming areas at the beach. You usually can'tfish for sharks at/next tothe swim areas.As a matter of courtesy I reckon most people don't shark fish right next to the swim areas either....


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Good question!

Deaver


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds good and thanks to all for the responses I have been doing much reading of past threads related to bait, leader and hook preferance so now all there is left is to go out and give it a shot one of these days and see if I can land my first shark. Man this place is like fishing paradise! I have lived in Hawaii for 3yrs and fishing was huge out there, but I have done nothing but fish almost every week out here and love every minute of it.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Yankeefisher56 (12/15/2008)*Sounds good and thanks to all for the responses I have been doing much reading of past threads related to bait, leader and hook preferance so now all there is left is to go out and give it a shot one of these days and see if I can land my first shark. Man this place is like fishing paradise! I have lived in Hawaii for 3yrs and fishing was huge out there, but I have done nothing but fish almost every week out here and love every minute of it.


\

It's awesome!! Catch ONE and you'll be hooked!!!


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

yea its easy to catch a shark out here .... i just got stationed here and entered the PFF fall shark tourney and won ... i just got lucky and mine was bigger than the other one caught. and clay-doh caught a huge nurse shark but it didnt count


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

Can you fish for sharks during the winter months or are you better off to wait till summer?


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

> *booyahfishing (12/18/2008)*Can you fish for sharks during the winter months or are you better off to wait till summer?


 I was tought the bigger sharks ar cought in winter I fish threw the winter on a regular bases good luck


----------

